# Hope this was a miss print!!



## sloboy

Installing the rhino brand axles in my rhino and this was on the box!! Maybe they were talking about the box.


----------



## Waddaman

There made in china, along with most every other thing you own lol. I don't see why everyone has such a big deal over it, truth is they have tighter manufacturing specs then we do... which = better products.


----------



## sloboy

The japanese make great stuff. China makes mostly cheap junk IMO.


----------



## blue beast

they good ..havent broke mine yet..


----------



## NMKawierider

Rhino's have a great reputation...no matter where they come from...although I have seen some stuff from China I wouldn't own..


----------



## Waddaman

...maybe I got my Asian countries mixed up...lol


----------



## sloboy

Well got them installed an not to sure about this one boot, it looks like the boot is to short


----------



## NMKawierider

That boot's not going to last 5 minutes.


----------



## sloboy

Going to call them first thing in the morning


----------



## Waddaman

You pushed in the ridge. Pull both sides and it will pop into shape again. The boots are real thin to compensate for angles.. but that also means if you push the ridge of the boot it'll concave. Mine do it once and a while from a stick or something that gets in there, just pull it back into shape and your good to go.

Edit: Rotate that concave to the top of the boot, grab both sides of it with your finger and pull it up until the concave pops out. ( I didn't explain it real well before )


----------



## sloboy

Messed with trying to get it out for about 30 min was like there was a suction on the thing,,then I had a moment of sobriety. Removed the clamp got the kink out. Thanks Waddaman!!!


----------



## Waddaman

No problem. It probably had a lack of air inside the boot as well and made it stay pushed in. + there a pain to get out even if the air pressure is equal lol. Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## temp1762004

I had the same problem with mine and if u turn the wheels all the way the axles would come out of the chunk I called them and they told me when they build the axle they have 15 pounds of vacuum on the boot then band it to I had to remove the bands and let the vacuum out and reband mine


----------



## sloboy

Made a lil test ride in the yard yestrday and so far I have had to remove all the bands except for two and burp the boot.


----------



## bruterider27

I had that problem before but there great axles and there warrenty is nice IV broke 3 and with in a week of sending it in I'm back on the trail


----------



## Col_Sanders

Mine did that on my RZR. I didnt like how they were stretched out so I called them and they said I could slide the boot down on the shaft a little and reclamp it.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I LOVE MA RHINOS. tHEY ARE HANDLING UP PERFECT ON MA BIKE WITH THE POWER AND THE HARDNESS I PUT IT THROUGH


----------



## bump530

are they stayin in the rear diff? ive always heard that with gorillas, the axles will pop out the rear diff. not sure about the rhino axles tho. even some of the dune guys have problems with the stock axles coming out at times.

gorilla sends a squre circlip to hold the cup in the diff, but i didnt want to fight taking them out if i needed to. so i bolted them together using this...










then I had a issue with the driver side axle sliding back into the inner cup at full droop and getting hung above the bolt and it broke that axle bar. I ended up flipping my rear knuckles to give more lift and fixed that issue.

Sorry, not tryin to hijack your thread, just thought id ask if yours are stayin in the rear diff lol


----------



## sloboy

Sorry bump for the delayed response, I have not had any problems with them staying in the rear diif. I was think I might had to notch the frame for the larger axel, BUT the rhino axel has a much longer cup than a stock and it puts the boot over the frame, its close tho. Also the from boots are only a hair from touching the frame!!! No problems yet, we will see what happens when the ol2 get here.


----------



## NMKawierider

sloboy said:


> Sorry bump for the delayed response, I have not had any problems with them staying in the rear diif. I was think I might had to notch the frame for the larger axel, BUT the rhino axel has a much longer cup than a stock and it puts the boot over the frame, its close tho. Also the from boots are only a hair from touching the frame!!! No problems yet, we will see what happens when the ol2 get here.


Can you get us some pis on how close it is? I sure would like to see that.


----------



## sloboy

I sure can AS soon as I get out of Brazil next week!!! LOL I should have spell check the post above.


----------

